# Airports near Banff



## sfwilshire (Mar 12, 2008)

My work situation has finally stabilized enough for me to go back to planning my June trip. I was afraid to book anything else before now for fear I'd have to cancel.

We're going to spend a week on Vancouver Island, then a week at Banff.

It's most likely too late for us to get ff tickets to Seattle as I had originally planned. If so, I may fly into Seattle and out of another airport closer to Banff. What are my best options? 

I don't have Southwest flying out of Knoxville, but I can drive 200 miles to Nashville and catch them there. That's usually the cheapest option if I'm flying on my own nickle.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Sheila


----------



## Dave M (Mar 12, 2008)

I think most people staying in Banff fly in and out of Calgary - about a two-hour drive from Banff Springs. You won't be able to fly Southwest.


----------



## DianneL (Mar 12, 2008)

I live in the Nashville area and have also been looking into airfare to that area.  We plan to spend a week at Banff in September.  The airfare I am seeing for that time of the year into and out of Calgary is anywhere from $505 to $525 and some a little higher.  However, airfare for earlier in the year, i.e. May is around $400.  I am hoping the rates will drop for the fall also.  Good luck with your search.


----------



## aptiva (Mar 12, 2008)

Airport would be Calgary. Approx. 70 miles from Banff.


----------



## Art (Mar 12, 2008)

Be careful if any of the dates run into July.  If you happen to hit Stampede week, airfare could shoot up fairly quickly and availability disappear to and from Calgary.

Art


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 12, 2008)

Oops. We do run into early July. What are the Stampede dates?

We may just wind up driving back to Seattle. Haven't had a chance to check the distance, but it looks like a long way.

I hate waiting this late to plan, but it couldn't be helped. At least I didn't have to kill the whole trip.

Sheila


----------



## jmsmom (Mar 12, 2008)

This year the Stampede runs from July 4-13.

If you've never been its quite the show.

http://cs.calgarystampede.com/


----------



## cgingrich (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Sheila,

When were you thinking of traveling?  What is your itinerary?  If you fly into Seattle you still have to drive and take a ferry to Vancouver Island.  Where abouts on the island do you plan to visit.  Vancouver Island is very beautiful, especially Victoria.  How are you gettfromthe Island.? Vicotira to Banff is a nice drive however is very long and depending on the ferry time you could spend half the day just in line up to get onto the ferry.  And it is HOT!  If you make it ontot he ferry it is about 12 hour drive to Banff.  if you fly into Calgary about $150 one way airfare, Banff is about 1 1/2 hour West of Calgary.  Yes the Stampede is in July for 10days, which is a great time to see our city. But Banff and the Rockies are just as beautiful as the island.  I live in Calgary, if you have any other questions I hope I can help.  Calgary to seattle is about 12-14 hours and you'd want to drive on the #1 Trans Canada straight from Vancouver if you're look onthe map.  Other routes in my opinion take longer thru the crowsnet Pass #3.

Enjoy your trip.

Chris


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm open to any suggestions on the best way to finish planning this trip. I've been in limbo for seven months waiting to see what job I would have by June.

I am booked at Pacific Shores for a week 6/14 - 621. Then I have three nights I need to fill in while driving to my second week at Elkhorn at the Lodges 6/24 - 7/1.

I considered trying for Victoria and/or Vancouver for the middle days, but don't know if that's an option at this point. I'm on travel this week without a lot of time to plan my vacation.

I have Marriott Rewards and Hilton points, so may just grab a hotel or hotels along the way for the three nights. So far there are only four of us going, though the two older kids may sign on later. Of course, I do have lots of Points and weeks deposited I should probably try to use. Really need to sell a couple of weeks.

I would have probably tacked on another week to the trip, but I'm not going to be able to get away for that long this year.

Sheila


----------



## eal (Mar 14, 2008)

A nice way to spend those 3 days might be to spend the 21st in Victoria, the 22nd in Vancouver, and the 23rd in Salmon Arm enjoying Shuswap Lake.


----------



## Keitht (Mar 18, 2008)

Vancouver to Banff is a comfortable 2 day drive which could be done in 1 if you had 2 drivers and didn't mind a long day, so I would guess that Banff / Seattle is just about doable in one also.  My preference would be to break the journey and have more time to enjoy the scenery as you travel.
We did Whistler to Banff in 2 days, travelling north then east via Kamloops.  We stopped overnight in Salmon Arm but it was shut   This was very shortly after major forest fires in the area which may have explained the lack of people.


----------



## cgingrich (Mar 29, 2008)

Sheila,  You may want to consider staying in Kelowna for those couple days.  It is on the okanagan, (wine valley).  It is about 1/2 way between Vancouver and Banff.

Chris


----------



## RIMike (Mar 30, 2008)

*Going myself this Summer*

I am going myself to the Canadian Rockies...Fairmont Hot Springs Mountainsvillas...we have found airfare to Calgary to be in the 400 dollar range from Florida...which seems reasonable to me.

MIke


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Mar 30, 2008)

Mike, when will you be there? We are going to and have never been in that area before. We arrive July 4.
Liz


----------



## RIMike (Mar 30, 2008)

*Late August*

So that means you can give me all the best advice upon your return. We arrive August 23 and leave Sept 1st.  The last two days we are staying at the Banff Springs Hotel. It just seemed like the right thing to do at least a night or two.

RIMike


----------



## Karen G (Mar 30, 2008)

Don't know if this would help in the planning, but Alaska Airlines has flights from Seattle to Calgary and back on Horizon planes, small 70-passenger jets.


----------



## calgarygary (Mar 31, 2008)

Vancouver to Banff, depending upon the traffic you encounter through the mountains, is a ten/eleven hour drive if driving straight through.  If this is your first time in the area, I would definitely use 2 days for the drive to allow for the many, many scenic pull offs.


----------



## calgarygary (Mar 31, 2008)

RIMike said:


> So that means you can give me all the best advice upon your return. We arrive August 23 and leave Sept 1st.  The last two days we are staying at the Banff Springs Hotel. It just seemed like the right thing to do at least a night or two.
> 
> RIMike



As you are there on a Sunday, don't miss the brunch - it is spectacular with many stations preparing the food to keep it as fresh as possible.  I especially enjoy the wild game station.


----------



## RIMike (Apr 2, 2008)

*Thanks for the Tip*

Calgary gary I appreciate the tip...any others?  Group of six going.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 2, 2008)

cgingrich said:


> Sheila,  You may want to consider staying in Kelowna for those couple days.  It is on the okanagan, (wine valley).  It is about 1/2 way between Vancouver and Banff.
> 
> Chris



If you should want to spend some time in the Okanagan Valley, Here's an out-of-this-world B&B.

http://www.jacknewton.com/canada.htm

Enjoy!

Jim Ricks


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 2, 2008)

We will be staying at Fairmont Hot Springs Mountain resort. I'll write a review when we get back. We also wanted to do an extra night near Banff, or even Canmore, so I'll check into the hotel you mentioned. Is it especially awesome that people seem to know about it?
thanks,
Liz


----------



## cgingrich (Apr 3, 2008)

*banff springs hotel*

The Banff Springs Hotel in Banff is "world class"  You will love it and in the summer is beautiful scenery.  To go early for the Sunday Brunch - it may be pricey but worth it. If you are unable to get into the Banff Springs you will still love your stay there in the townsite at a regular hotel.    They are all pretty standard.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 3, 2008)

When I looked at the price, I decided it was out of my price range. I think we'll go visit and look around though.
Liz


----------



## sfwilshire (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for all the great tips. I am SO late in planning this trip. Don't even have airfare booked yet. It has just been too crazy at home and at work. 

Sheila


----------



## calgarygary (Apr 6, 2008)

RIMike said:


> Calgary gary I appreciate the tip...any others?  Group of six going.



If you have a car, make sure to do the Minnewanka loop.  It is located at the eastern exit from the TransCanada into the Banff townsite.  Every time that I have driven it, I have seen big horn sheep right along the road.  If you golf, the Banff Springs course is an amazing look into how courses were designed at the turn of the century.  If time permits, Lake Louise is not to be missed (even if time doesn't permit - don't miss it).


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 6, 2008)

We have one week scheduled and just did a 3 star hotel at Priceline for one night in Banff before flying back, now I'm wondering if I should try for a second week, as they seem to be available (Fairmont)
Thanks,
Liz


----------

